# What's your allowance?



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 20, 2008)

Since most of us are at an age where they still live with their parents, some of us gets allowance. So the question is, how much do you get(if any) and do you have to do something special to get it?

Each week, I get 100 kr, which is approx. 9.95644 £/18.5260 $ according to a currency calculator(no, I won't bother making them proper numbers, I get enough maths at school, thank you very much). I don't have to do much, but I'm expected to do my chores when I get any.

So, how about you?


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 20, 2008)

I get 50 dollars (27.88 pounds) a month but theres a twist: I CAN'T USE ANY OF IT!!! I wouldnt consider it an allowance. Meh.


----------



## Flora (Aug 20, 2008)

I get...

a million dollars nothing.

My counselor's fault. D:


----------



## Zeph (Aug 20, 2008)

...Pikachu, you get _$50_?

I get, erm, £10(20 pounds-ish) pocket money a month. But I also get £1 (2 dollars-ish) every day except Sunday from my Paper Round.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah I do. Now I wouldnt say my parents are filthy rich but we're not exactly a regular family.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 20, 2008)

I guessed...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 20, 2008)

I get $0 and 0 cents each and every day of my life! It's like I said in that other thread about money, I don't carry or handle the currency. (I'm too scatterbrained and irreponsible to trust with cash. I lose things quite easily) My parents do. 

If I want something, I just ask them, and they buy it. (Well, actually, they'll only buy it if they feel like it. Most of the time, they won't buy it... so, yeah. We're a bit short on money, so I can't ask for much. I get mainly everything on Christmas and my Birthday and that's it.)


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 20, 2008)

Unfortunately, my family's not the most financially stable... even if I did get an allowance, I'd feel bad for it. We just need the money for things like debt and stuff right now.


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 20, 2008)

Nothing.

For the same reasons as AK.


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 20, 2008)

I ask and receive. It's generally been a good system but I think I should get a job so that I can use my money on important things. Things that I want. :(


----------



## Reventhas (Aug 20, 2008)

I once went to fast food twice a week, and my parents were fine with it and payed 21 dollars a week for it. Then, I figured out that I could turn it to my advantage and asked my mom if I could have the money for personal spending instead of fast food. She was fine with it, considering I'd be spending it anyway, and now I get $21.00 a week, and can finally make up for not getting an allowance for the last 3 years.


----------



## Jetx (Aug 20, 2008)

I used to, I think, in some way... but now I just occasionally get a sum of money on a yearly basis, that I rarely spend.

I just pick up change that I find lying around and get it swapped in for notes when I have enough, and then spend that. ;)


----------



## Flazeah (Aug 20, 2008)

Heh. "Officially", I get £1 a week, but this usually ends up as "Okay Hannah, you can have these clothes because I haven't given you pocket money in ages", or something like that. Or, well, I'm not even sure if I "officially" get £1 a week any more. I probably don't.


----------



## CNiall (Aug 20, 2008)

£10 a week. Generally, this just accumulates, but I've taken a liking to Stargate recently and I've started buying the DVDs, so it's obviously not just accumulating at the moment.


----------



## Twilight (Aug 20, 2008)

I get 10 Australian dollars every fortnight, to get that I have to make my bed, feed our dog, open blinds, get clothes off the line and if Mum couldn't finish the dishes while we're in school, I finish them.


----------



## ESP (Aug 20, 2008)

I just bug my parents to buy me stuff. It works pretty well.


----------



## Amaguq (Aug 20, 2008)

I get $5 a week, but I get paid every 2 weeks, so I guess $10 for two weeks. But soon I'll be getting a job, so MORE MONEY!!! YAY!!!


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 20, 2008)

Harlequin said:


> I ask and receive. It's generally been a good system but I think I should get a job so that I can use my money on important things. Things that I want. :(


This.

'Cept I have to ask politely.


----------



## Valor (Aug 20, 2008)

Uh, two jobs.

One pays $6.50 an hour (Woo below minimum wage) plus $10 on Sundays and $15 on Holidays for showing up on those days. The new one pays about $10 including night extras, not to mention I'm picking up more hours. Sooooo... I make about $160 a month at the clinic and will probably be making over $600 a month at the other one.


----------



## Jolty (Aug 20, 2008)

I get fuck all

I'm just given money when I need it :|


----------



## Jetx (Aug 20, 2008)

So you _don't_ get fuck all :)


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Aug 21, 2008)

I _*NEVER *_ got allowance, and my dad never paid me for any work that I ever did.  He called it my room and board.  And he wonders why I spent $700 on Magic the Gathering cards in three months.


----------



## Lucariking (Aug 21, 2008)

I getz 10$ a week but my parents don't let me spend ANY of it.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 21, 2008)

I have not gotten any money for purposes other than lunch or "... okay you're heading out of town for a week[end], have a twenty" in over four years.  This is mainly because my parent-types are lazy bums and apparently forgot to give me allowance for _a year and a half_.  Consistently.  After which they decided, "yeah you don't have one." --;


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 21, 2008)

$10 a week, for doing dishes, laundry, and litter boxes. But oh god how hard waiting a week is.


----------



## H-land (Aug 21, 2008)

I've never really had an allowance. Or official chores. I just do crap and my parents buy me stuff. And when they give me money I try to keep the change.
I am both skinflint and a cheapskate.
Usually.


----------



## Old Catch (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't get an allowance. I have a job which pays $7 per hour.(4.734 Euros or 3.75 pounds). I still have to do chores, though.


----------



## Zhorken (Aug 21, 2008)

I, uh, get $100-200 a year into some university fund.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 21, 2008)

No allowance ;-; 

Let's see.. lunch money doesn't really count, as half the time I eat homemade lunch and if I do buy the change goes back to our parents.

I do get $50 for CTY, but a lot of it gets spent on weekend and field trips. 

Then for shopping, I only get to use what's left from CTY and what Keta gives me when I ask [but only for shopping, and shopping for smaller things like anime shtoof, not clothes or anything.] Whenever my parents buy me stuff I end up leaving them in the corner to get its own little dust collection, so they've pretty much stopped doing that except for my b-day and for Christmas.


----------



## XS-Nitrogen (Aug 21, 2008)

Being the resident old guy of the forums, I have to work for my money :( But back when I _did_ get allowance, it started off as "If you want something, we'll buy it for you if you're being reasonable" and then switched to $20/week. When I got into high school, they also gave me $5/day for lunch (There was pizza right across the street :D). During my first while of university, I got all of the above, _and_ unlimited free use of the family Topaz. Then there came a point where I wasn't expected to stay home and look after my little brother anymore (AKA he was 15), so I went out and got a job, and the free stuff pretty much quit after that :(


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't know if you could consider it allowance but...

Well, when my report card come in, I get 10$ per A, 5$ per B, 2$ per C, and -1000$+ grounding per D.


----------



## allitersonance (Aug 21, 2008)

I have the same system as Dragon_night. Except it's $40 per A, nothing for a B, -$20 for C, -$50 for D, -$100 for failing, and they take it from my bank account if losses exceed profits. And/or refuse to buy me anything until the next report card since usually they'll get me something that isn't screen-related if I ask.

I need to get more than four marks per report card ; ; without making anything harder. There are also little bonuses on the side and anyone who gives me gifts gets me money since they don't know me enough to guess at what I might want. (Which as it turns out is money since I don't know what I want either.)


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Aug 21, 2008)

$30 Singapore dollars which is close to 15 USD. Maybe. 
Being 13 is fun XD.


----------



## Renteura (Aug 21, 2008)

Nothing~


> I don't know if you could consider it allowance but...
> 
> Well, when my report card come in, I get 10$ per A, 5$ per B, 2$ per C, and -1000$+ grounding per D.


-1000 + grounding? ;_;


----------



## nastypass (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as AK right now. ; ;

(especially now that there's a possibility that my dad could lose sight in one eye and his job.  FUN TIMES)


----------



## Keltena (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't get an allowance. Basically, I get money for my birthday sometimes so I have it lying around, and if I need money to buy snacks before karate or whatever, I either take from there or ask my parents.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 21, 2008)

I get precisely 0 pounds and 0 pence each week.

I have to work for money. Stupid tight parents.


----------



## Peegeray (Aug 21, 2008)

i get nothing because i do shit all to help around the house.


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 21, 2008)

€100/month. Give or take. The catch is that I actually have to _use_ it, I can't just let it pile up (unless I feel like eating nothing and cycling 40km every day).


----------



## Altmer (Aug 21, 2008)

I get like 35 euros or something, but it's shit compared to the money I make because I get money from the government and I work and it's much more than the tidbit of money I get from my parents.


----------



## @lex (Aug 22, 2008)

I be getting 80 kr, or $12.7, or €8.52, once a week from my mother. She usually forgets, though, and eventually I get the total amount for the last months or something XP

But really, she buys me everything I need that's not videogames, which is what my allowance covers :P


----------



## shiny jiggly (Aug 22, 2008)

I usually get $20 a week for my allowance. Unfortunately, they forget sometimes and they just today said to me that I can only get it during the school year (still not school yet!). Of course I still have to do my chores allowance or not.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 22, 2008)

I mostly pay for my own stuff with money from my job, though my parents'll pay for stuff like haircuts and give me some money if there's something I really want but can't afford. They're cool like that :3


----------



## Fredie (Aug 22, 2008)

I get £10 a week, but I have to clear the draining board, walk the dog, take out the rubbish and clean and feed the Rabbit, however; I have subcontracted 3 of them to my younger brother so I get £5 a week.


----------



## PK (Aug 22, 2008)

I get $10 a week. Which isn't too bad, I can supplement my allowance with extra chores and such.


----------



## ethereal_joe (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't have an allowance, but I wish I had one.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Aug 22, 2008)

I get 25-50$ per week but that just me. (No I am not spoiled I work for about 10 hours a week.)

This is not from my parents though so I guess it isn't allowance but still I think its basically the same thing.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Aug 23, 2008)

£5 every Friday, I can spend it on whatever I like. Sometimes I forget to ask for it, but dad always gives me it later on if I do.


----------



## Venged_Kitty (Aug 24, 2008)

I get none >.>


----------



## Aviculor (Aug 26, 2008)

none, but it evens out since i save my money well.


----------

